# Have you ever been in a fight?



## trevorlawrence

And if so, did you kick ass or get your ass kicked? I've only been in one fight, in grade 6, and it wasn't really much of one. In fact, I hardly even count it. It was a pretty even fight, I guess - just two young dudes punching each other in the face a couple of times before it came to an end...nothing serious. We both took our lumps.


----------



## UrbanNokizaru

One time me and a friend got jumped by this gang from the Bronx while we were hanging out in a playground, I don't remember it too well because I got hit in the head a lot but apparently there were about twelve guys. I got a bit scraped up but my friend's jaw broke and he got hospitalized, the girls we were with called the cops and the dudes bounced, never got caught.


----------



## BUMJUG

i HATE cars that roll p on you late at night ...drunk frat boys and whatnot....i put myself in this situation allot.....soloution??? carry a smooth heavy black river stone in my back pocket and reapeat the following "WANT A NEW FUCKING WINDSHIELD????"..."I KNOW YOUR JOKIN ANYWAYS CUZ I GOT YOUR PLATE NUMBER HOMIE!!"......body language is pretty key to this, act like a fuggin wingnut..ive done this twice in the past four months with my rock...haha projectile weapons can be used to keep you from getting jumped too.....i wouldnt get crazy on some fool twitchin a baseball sized rock ready for a 70MPH luanch.....of course this may make problems worse but im kinda hard headed....


----------



## Gypsybones

I've been in so many fights I should be on a circuit cause


----------



## mbgeorge

i've been in tons of fights win some lose most but i agree with arrow on this i would think most squatters have had their fair share of fights, all the kids i have ever met or hung around have always been willing to throw down if it came down to it, in this lifestyle you have to respect and stand for yourself a lot of people don't agree with our lifestyle which always creates an argument and sometimes a fight, i won't take shit from people if i know i'm right


----------



## simpletoremember

Never really been in a fight since high school, unless you count the drunken boxing matches with friends. But I've been jumped a few times. Once by some skinheads in Roseville, another time by these "gangsters" Hitching down the 101 in Klamath.


----------



## finn

UrbanNokizaru said:


> One time me and a friend got jumped by this gang from the Bronx while we were hanging out in a playground...



The Bronx is a place where I wouldn't try to hang out, unless it's the southernmost edge, it's a bit too rough since they resist gentrification with outright violence. I've been in a few fights, but I really don't like to take on a group, since if they know what they're doing (they usually don't) then you are pretty much toast. Most of the time the encounters I find myself in end up being stand-offs where it's too even for the aggressors to think they can win. Actually the last one I had, I was in south Philly and some guy was trying to pick a fight with me, but he shut up and walked off after I took out my U-lock.


----------



## Subsick

I've never been in a proper fight. I've tried to drunkenly fight some friends in the past but they usually just hold me down until I get distracted.


----------



## Tare

I used to fight quite a bit, against my will for the most part. Started training kung-fu about six years back, and noticed a big reduction in conflict. I try not to fight other travelers, fuck hep c.


----------



## aganthesk

What is considered a "real" fight here? I've never been involved in personal feuds with anybody...

If being mugged (randomly) counts, I've been mugged about three times in my life. I've had at least ~12 almost-mugged situations that come to my recollection.

I was also a common target of bullies in middle school when I was a wee little boy.


----------



## iamwhatiam

never actually been in an fight while on the road aside from stupid drunken arguments. i've always been able to flee the situation or deflect things when it got real serious. almost have been mugged a couple times but i usually have a knife handy for that.
i have been punched in the face on a few occasions... some of which i deserved tho....lol


----------



## UrbanNokizaru

finn said:


> The Bronx is a place where I wouldn't try to hang out, unless it's the southernmost edge, it's a bit too rough since they resist gentrification with outright violence. I've been in a few fights, but I really don't like to take on a group, since if they know what they're doing (they usually don't) then you are pretty much toast.



Yea a few parts of the Bronx are still tough shit, I don't go there too often, but these guys came down from the Bronx to Brooklyn to do a gang initiation (aka jump some kids to get accepted). I think it's ridiculous but what are you gonna do?


----------



## nivoldoog

My last fight was this new years day. It was with one of my best friends, we were both drunk, I lost. But I did almost sleep his ass, then felt bad, so I let him kick my ass, even threw in some pleas and choking sounds as he choked me.lol I did leave a massive bite mark on his stomack

I win some I lose some, But I just like to fight... I like losing more, More fun


----------



## L.C.

i'got pushed down and called a girl


----------



## drun_ken

too many ta count...dont really think about them win/loose...just think about makin sure they get hurt as much or more than me....too many times ive either been on my shoulders kick someone in the face while they kick me in the face or vice versa...never fails...get me drunk on liquer and ill piss ya off enpough ta kick my ass....wont be the first wont be the last...and in the meen time...ill still hurt you....and of course when you all ya do is drink fight fuck....well hell fight is the second thing....


----------



## JahDucky

I went to prison for the last fight I got into. I only had a bit of a goose egg on my noggin and a dove egg(it was tiny) on my hand. He had a huge patch of hair missing, torn up hands, and a black eye. 

One other fight I got into the guy crooked my nose and i ended up spewing blood at him and throwing prolly four more good ones at him.

I dont think ive lost a fight in terms of getting fucked up. I dont feel anything. I could take a punch from the biggest strongest man you know and still be standing(or at least get back up unhurt) so long as im heated, you really dont want me closing my fist at you.


----------



## JungleBoots

other than fights with my brothers ive been in one fight.

im a scrawny little fuck, 5'3" and about 125lbs. and i wasnt much smaller in the 7th grade. but there were some bullies that lived near by me. i got called out to fight them, because i had finally told on them to the principal. (about 6th months of daily bullying and my own balls-lessness) so the kid that called me out brought one of his friends, which was just as much my friend as his. the friend said he was sitting out untill he thought it was time to step in. And i had brought a friend whom was very much my friend but he had said the same. both of which knew how to fight.

but the fucker that called me out was about twice my weight in muscle and about six or so inches taller than me. we stood there for about 15 minutes in stale mate waiting for something to happen. I thought it was hallarious that this big meat head was too afraid to actually hit me. But i was too scared shitless to actually express such hallarity.

eventually i grew the balls to shove him, or maybe i just lost my patience. he stepped back about an inch, like i said twice my weight and probably three times my strenght. he shoved me back and i fell backwards rolled over my head and got a rock to the tail bone. it hurt like hell for days. but he was still too scared to go any further.

i knew i couldnt win period, so i just said fuck it im going home. and just walked home. they snickered on the bus at me but they never fucked with me since.

tehcnincally i also had a fight in the 6ht grade... i jokingly pushed a friend into a locker, im not sure why i did it. but i did. he freaked out about it, i appologised and went to class, since we were both late already. i take a seat and he comes stomping in ranting like a lunatic (he was a black belt in tae-kwon do) he jumped up to me and put a sleeper hold on me and punched me in the head. it was suprisingly weak but maybe he held back because i was his friend.

i wouldnt count it as a fight since i didnt fight back but the principal thought so. so i got suspended.


----------



## stayhighlovelife

when i was in middle school this one regulare just every day dude just wanted to make fun of me and shit cause of how i looked and my screaching weasel shirt i always wore and he started a fight with me in gym and i fought he got me at first then i got him and he fell and for some reason out of just anger i kicked him in the face when he was on all fours and messed his mouth up so bad but what was crazy is when i walk away all the kids from my gym class it was a preety ghetto school just stomp this kid on the ground after i had already done that to his face
ie 
i dont fight anymore but lots of people talk shit and all that but who if cares if they do does that really hurt you why hurt them actuallyjust for whatever 
unless someone touches you i think its a joke to fight.

people that try to wrestle instead of throw hands are nothing but cowards.
in my opinion.


----------



## carlylanea

The only fight i've really ever been in wasn't really a fight at all. It was my former best friend and she looked like she was gonna start swingin so I said "don't you fucking hit me, i've got more dignity than to hit you back." But she swung on me anyway and I just stood there and took the 20 or so punches straight to my face. She knocked my jaw out of place but that's about it. I bet she felt real nice about winning that one....

I'm will not hit someone I consider my friend...I just couldn't do it.


----------



## JungleBoots

stayhighlovelife said:


> unless someone touches you i think its a joke to fight.


 

for sure, i mean i wont even call my fights fights, and iam absolutely disgusted with having been in them. especially the ones that involved my friends and my brothers.


----------



## moe

poo...fighting is silly.
i believe i could've knocked out more than half of all jerks who ever fucked with me all my life. but i couldn't and wouldn't hit anyone, especially in the face. =/ 
besides, im missing a few knuckles, so my fist looks and feels all weird when i put them up.=d


----------



## maemovesmadlyon

Got in a fight with this one realllly drunk guy because he kept throwing anti-gay/chauvinistic insults at me and a girlfriend. I keep my hair short now because of it. Sucks something serious when you get your hair pulled. (I got the shit beat out of me and he went to jail.)


----------



## Mr. Expendable

I hate getting into fights except when I'm good and wasted... then fighting is a blast.... but whenever I fight and I'm sober it scares the shit out of me because i have a tendency to black out then come out of it with people telling me that they think i killed them.... blind rage is one of my many demons.... but body blows with a friend is great when intoxicated


----------



## connerR

As Eazy E once said, "niggaz my height don't fight."


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit

finn said:


> Actually the last one I had, I was in south Philly and some guy was trying to pick a fight with me, but he shut up and walked off after I took out my U-lock.


 U-LOCK JUSTICE!!!

Also, drunk fights are fucking fun, sober fights suck....


----------



## EastCoast315

I kick anyone's ass that calls me a faggot. Or try at least. Haven't lost yet.

Other than that, I never get in fights.


----------



## christa

this dude while I was chillin outside this show at a house with my dog on my lap walked up to me slid his hand up my arm and said "I think you're cute, I mean buisness" I told him to not fuckin touch me without my permission again. He starts goin off about how i have to leave because I'm being aggressive. I tell him to fuck off and I would leave when my friend came out of the show. He's obviously drunk and high off whatever. My friend comes out whos a very peaceful dude and tries to get him to calm down which at one point ended up with my friend against a wall in a choke hold. Crazy dudes friend comes up and tells him to fuckin calm down and let my friend go. Then walks up to me and starts screaming at me to leave grabs my dog and tries to throw her off the porch. Before this I'm thinkin this prick is not worth me wasting my time to deal with and was hopin he would just drop it and leave me alone. Right when he touches my dog I flip him over the chair I was sitting in and proceed to bash his face in with my knee cap. I could hear all the people who were behind me gasping everytime my knee contacted his face. I finally let go and bounced. My friend who i was waiting for comes runnin after me and I just keep sayin over and over again that I never usually fight anyone and he said yea i know but didn't it feel good. and you know what it kind fuckin did


----------



## J Dizzle

I used to fight a lot in school. I was kinda nerdy, but when I got in fights and beat up people others would treat me differently, and at that time it was cool to be a prick and hit people.

After I left school I changed my views drastically. I do not go looking for fights, but it doesn't mean I won't fight back. The last fight I was in was back in December when my stepfather punched me and we fought.


----------



## Rash L

I started one fight in my life... it was 2nd grade and it was before school opened. a group of us whose buses came early were waiting out front. The bully girl of the school stands behind me and starts talking MAD shit about my best friend (because she was poor and unkempt, and her brother's tongue wasnt formed right), so I grabbed the collar of her shirt and kind of growled something at her and punched her in the nose. She cried and turned red in the face, and for a day I was the epic winner. I didnt get suspended because I had no past of fighting and I was a good student... and I was the computer teachers grand daughter. 

Other than that I've either jumped into fights that were against my friends, or I was in a group setting where we were jumped by a group of people, but those are other stories completely.


----------



## Angela

I've broken up more than a few fights up but never been a major participant in one myself. I have had to shoo a couple of folks away with the mace canister though. Something about me seems to either scare the crap out of people or calm them down when I get pissed off that their getting ready to end up in a brawl.


----------



## 614 crust

I usually try to avoid them but every once in a while you just have to school some fucking idiot. Had to do it twice this past year. Once in NOLA and once in Pensacola.


----------



## wokofshame

the last fight i started ultimately led to me getting kicked out of high school at 14. so ever since i've tryed to avoid confrontation, only fights since then have been self-defense. life is far too long to teach everyone what's up. and my ego is comfy enough to run. best way to win a fight is to avoid it in the first place. get out of there and comfort yourself with the knowledge that the person who wants to fight you has a low self esteem/has self-doubt which is why they're trying to fight you in the first place.


----------



## Fwingnut

Damn, in my experiance our lives are packed full of fights. I get in at least 50 a year and countless near fights. Some weeks are 1 a night, or days with up to 3.


----------



## DCLXVI

I'm a hitchhiking anarcho skinhead, so what do you think?


----------



## Bizaeea

If you count drunken play fights, this time last summer it was every damn day, considering I had a $800+ a week job and lived two doors down from the liquor store. It was absinthe, whiskey and gloves every night. But other than that and jumping in them to end them, only two, in high school. Both times, I got hit once or twice and it ended, because I have a really bad habit of slamming people into walls and doors and whatever's closest. I hardly have any upper-body strength whatsoever, so I tend to try and get to where I can kick or incapacitate. Because of this, I've taken some very basic judo and aikido, but mostly kendo, which is very useful if you can grab a stick or something nearby. All training very informal, of course, friends' backyards and such. And I remember a story about me being blackout drunk at a Job For A Cowboy show and beating some jock-metal douche with his own shoe that my mom's boyfriend told me the day after we went.


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

GETTING MUGGED IS THE NEW BLACK!

im not gonna post about all the nu-jacks ive moshed and all the nazi's and gang members and general fools that were too cool for school that ive taken out, shit happens and glorifying it is pretty weak..
but this one time i got mugged by two WIGGERS and that shit was hilarious.

i had been reading a book all day, and had just finished walking down the street in a daze i had TWO bucks in my hand to go get something from the store and this wigger walks up to me and is like "hey cracker let me get a cigarette" im all like "step off BITCH" and him and his buddy did.... for a second. im about a block up the street and the kid that tried to bum smoke starts walking hastily towards me i just stand there looking nonplussed thinking he gonna be all wiggerish in my bubble again but then he starts running and tries (fails) to get the money out of my hand, i hear his buddy say "you better give it to him holmes hes got a gun!!!". i was so pissed at having direct contact with these idiots that i just tackled the one that tried to take my shit and started wailing on him, i look back and a wigger fist comes down hard and the next thing i know im on my hands and knees broken glasses feeling around for somethin heavy to smash the situation with but they were gone with the wind.

the lamest way to come back to post kerouac reality...


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed

I've been in a few fights. I used to fight the older kids who'd pick on my little brother a lot. I also got put in the hospital over a wicked sucker punch two years ago and last winter I got choked by an older Irish dude with my same last name haha. I don't pick fights and if some drunk fucker is talkin shit at a party or whatever (who has the bigger ego domination shit) I won't fight them unless they're really fucking with me or my ol' lady. It's not worth getting a jaw broken or going to jail. It could be especially bad if you put them in the hospital. If someone is trying to steal my shit though I have no problem with fighting dirty as fuck and then getting the fuck outta there. I'm talkin about macing the fucker and then giving him a beat down. I really don't care I have no pride I just do what it takes.

I thought I should mention this as well. When I got my nose broken beyond the point of resetting it I decided to go to the hospital because I couldn't really breathe outta my right nostril. Anyways the clerk or someone there asked me if I got in a fight and I said ya. Before even inspecting my nose they brought me into a room off to the side with a cop and a nurse and they asked me to explain the details. I gave them a vague description and then they asked for all the info I had on this kid.I knew where this kid lived and everything but I gave them all fake info because even though the fucker broke my nose I'm not a snitch. I'm just saying if you put someone in the hospital they're liable to give up you're info if they know it. Then you're looking at assault/battery charges, lots of jail time, and years of probation and hospital fines. Just keep that in mind next time someone calls you a faggot at a party and you're contemplating fighting him. Is it worth it? Not really unless you're a petty motherfucker like the person calling you a faggot then find out for yerself


----------



## smellsea

i get beat up all the fucking time, serously i have a bad attitude. but the last fight i wasin went like this: me and my road dawg beat the living shit out of this homophobe bouncer in orlando. i'm not to clear on what happened but my friend told me after it was all said and done that the guy called me a cocksucker and him a faggot, and i was not fucking having it, next thing he knew he was on the ground with the guy on top of him, and i'm kicking said douche bag in head and ribs, then elly rounds the corner, sees me kicking super douche, runs up and joins in. then we left orlando. hah.


----------



## smellsea

EastCoast315 said:


> I kick anyone's ass that calls me a faggot. Or try at least. Haven't lost yet.
> 
> Other than that, I never get in fights.


 
please die.


----------



## bananathrash

Of course, its the best way to get the day off in elementary school!


----------



## Eviscerate

a guy stole my hat at a concert then when i confronted him he threw a punch at me so we fought for a bit and i ended it by swinging a mean elbow to his head. 
felt good man. 

however that is the only fight ive ever been in.


----------



## Monkeywrench

When I was 10. Yeah. Hardcore times. It was over breaking my favorite bow and arrow (I was weird, dude). I used to run around with that thing strapped to my back like I was tough shit. Of course the hood rats whose parents never bought them a goddamn thing would get jealous, take it, and smash it. I showed up asking where it was like a badass, clutching my bike lock. Kid denied it. I popped him one in the mouth with the lock and his parents about shit their pants. Had police at my house an hour later laughing, flirting with my mom, asking me to re-tell my story and if I wanted to be a cop. Hahaha. 

90's were fun. Closest I've been to a "fight".


----------



## Murf

Im Fighting a bear later tonight. Muvvugga owes me ten dollars. Its not the money , but the principal of the matter.


----------



## wartomods

ask 15 dollars back, cause you dont take shit without interest


----------



## Melkordoom

Tare said:


> I used to fight quite a bit, against my will for the most part. Started training kung-fu about six years back, and noticed a big reduction in conflict. I try not to fight other travelers, fuck hep c.


It's not about trying to fight other travelers as so much for young guns trying to prove something to themselves, I've been in a fair amount and lost a bunch do to not caring enough to prove anything as I found it stupid in the first place. But when I actually did make the effort to fight someone for stepping over the line, well let's just say this four or five bro's that came.out of a pub in Boston got the shit end of the stick from me and my ex and her girlfriends. Long story short out panhandling and a few slick underhanded words got exchanged and before we could reasonably let it go a shoving match happened then a bottle got smashed on a douchers skull and his boys got jumped by us.


----------



## Adnil

First fight (well I got jumped from behind by a Mexican midget right off the high school bus - literally), I lost because I refused to swing back (pacifist days and I admit I was too shocked at the situation), though my friend did grab them and took it for me. The last fight was back on New Years. I was spending the holiday with my family for the first time since I was 17 and my twin had gotten pissed because I threw the remaining cookie dough away. I was too tired to put up with the dyke so I pulled my blade on her. At that point my dad held me down while she beat me. Her husband grabbed her while my mom pulled my father and I grabbed a bat that I hid in my old room to go at my dad. Cops were called and my pregnant friend sped me away to meet up with an ex who was pissed drunk and drove us into a church wall that had cops in their cars only a few yards over. Anywho, long story short, woman to arrive asked why I pulled my knife out. Said I was annoyed by the loud noise, was tired, and don't get along with the family. She laughed, said she related, and dropped it all.


----------



## awkwardshelby

I, being 5'9", stood in between my 4'8" male friend trying to fight a 14-yr old of the same height at a pop punk show once. Not sure if that counts. 

I also dived down and smashed my face into a rock that I didn't see and it ended up breaking my nose and busting my lip. It looked like I got into a fight, haha. Not sure it that counts either...


----------



## Melkordoom

Adnil said:


> First fight (well I got jumped from behind by a Mexican midget right off the high school bus - literally), I lost because I refused to swing back (pacifist days and I admit I was too shocked at the situation), though my friend did grab them and took it for me. The last fight was back on New Years. I was spending the holiday with my family for the first time since I was 17 and my twin had gotten pissed because I threw the remaining cookie dough away. I was too tired to put up with the dyke so I pulled my blade on her. At that point my dad held me down while she beat me. Her husband grabbed her while my mom pulled my father and I grabbed a bat that I hid in my old room to go at my dad. Cops were called and my pregnant friend sped me away to meet up with an ex who was pissed drunk and drove us into a church wall that had cops in their cars only a few yards over. Anywho, long story short, woman to arrive asked why I pulled my knife out. Said I was annoyed by the loud noise, was tired, and don't get along with the family. She laughed, said she related, and dropped it all.


Its one of those damned if you do damned if you don't might as well go for it situations, I understand you.


----------



## WanderLost Radical

Been in fights a few times, but I was always completely pissed, so obviously got my ass kicked every time xD

Other than that, I've done MMA for a bit, and had 3 fights within my first 3-4 months and also lost all of them because most people dont start having fights before a year of training. But I didnt care, I was there to learn how to fight, not to have a good fight card


----------



## Itvo

Fought a bunch as a kid but never anything entertaining. I was witness to far more entertaining fights though. In band class, this dude started dumping his spit valve onto the back of this dudes neck. Guy sitting next to the guy getting spit on his neck turned around and told him if he did it to him he was going to break his jaw. Jerk engages his biggest smirk and blow spit on the guys shirt. Spitblower gets beat with his own trombone and the whole band room becomes an instrument mosh pit as chairs are being knocked all around and all these expensive instruments get bashed up. Spitblower ends up with no shirt, a broken trombone and a split nose and a fractured rib. I think the damage total was like 12k dollars. It was a huge ordeal and the Keebler Elf looking band teacher almost quit over it.

Then this 20 year old black chick beat this 7th grade inbred kid for shouting racial slurs on the bus. Same kid got his nose broke and strangled by an 8ft tall Irish dude with a testosterone problem. Another time, this Mexican kid who was actually Puerto Rican but everyone called him a Mexican (Usually starting a fight) tried to sell some weed out of a binder filled with weed in ziplock bags (like an ounce in total prolly) to the inbred kid. They get to arguing, with the inbred kid saying he is going to report him. They get off the bus and are in the school all going to the gym or whatever. Inbred kid says he is telling the nearest teacher to search Mexican guy. Sure enough they see a teacher walking away and inbred kid goes to say something and gets slapped across the face. It scratches him and draws some small blood like a cat scratch. One of the big goons walking behind them shoves both and tells them to go cat fight elsewhere along with some other insulting things. Everyone starts laughing at both of them and they get into a scratching match, windmilling and slinging their claws like women who carry dogs in their purses. Everyone is laughing at this spectacle and eventually some dude shows up and restrains both of them. Mexican kid gets sent to another school for like 3 years and his older brother is busted for growing weed. Riding the bus was always fun times. Especially because I either got the bus that went through the worst ghetto in the county or the worst trailer park in the county. 

None of my fights were funny though. It was just the typical scared kid that started a fight with me and got beat or some trashy guy that fought back but wasn't really good. School fights get broken up before they get started. Nobody got stomped or seriously injured. Well, one got stabbed or something but that isn't really a fight. 

My best was when I fought this pudgy spoiled little white kid in the middle of the gym floor. (He deserved it.) 6th, 7th, and 8th grade were all pretty much present since it was when all the buses and cars unloaded and all the kids had to wait for the school rooms to open up. So the gym is loaded down with nobody in the middle of the floor and this little chump sticks a staple in my arm. I tell him if he does it again, he is going to have to fight. So he goes away for a second, he comes back and takes a pencil and a rubberband and shoots this stumpy pencil into my side, breaking the tip off in me. I jumped up and he took off running. He stopped in the middle of the gym yelling for teachers or coaches or something. He doesn't even try to fight back, he just takes his beating, he doubles over and I grab his shirt and knee him in the face (May have taken it too far at this point.) and he falls downward while I still have his shirt and jacket or whatever. This fat blob jiggle to the floor and takes off running shirtless outside. I stood there and coaches swarmed in at the sound of the gym going crazy. I was grabbed and throw to the ground by some idiot and they had to go find this kid in the woods behind the school with his face covered in blood and shirtless. Later that day, his parents talk about suing and all this other crap but having a broken pencil wound and other kids backing my story it doesn't go anywhere. Eventually after suffering 2-3 weeks of abuse from kids making fun of him he is withdrawn and the family moves away. 

I have a bunch more but most aren't really entertaining to hear about like that. The more time that goes by I get the more polarized. It is far more difficult to get me in a stage that I want to fight but at that point, I'd probably just stab you or have already maced you. I don't ever look for trouble and leave it when I find it so if things come down to it, you'd have to be so ardent in trying to cause me harm that you are basically asking to get seriously injured. Live and let live.


----------



## celticpunk

Once done too many magic mushrooms and had a small fight with reality


----------



## Devgod

Eviscerate said:


> a guy stole my hat at a concert then when i confronted him he threw a punch at me so we fought for a bit and i ended it by swinging a mean elbow to his head.
> felt good man.
> 
> however that is the only fight ive ever been in.


first panhandlong fight with a fellow panhandler was in henrico county virginia he walked out of the woods where i stood handed me 5 dollars and walked away then he came back saying he handed me a 50 we fought cops showed up he went to jail i had to leave the county


----------



## Rob Nothing

Too even-headed to be prone to this stuff. But technically I have been hit in the face once and headbutted once and crowd-jumped / thrown out of a punk show once. None of those ever escalated because there was no good reason. I remember once in middle school this kid pushed me over unexpectedly, so I got up and chased him down and nailed him one in the face. That never escalated either. Elementary there was a time someone in my class pushed me and I exploded on him and pushed him into a wall and told him I would kill him. Never escalated.
Plenty of other times I wanted it to happen but.. everyone I push turns soft.


----------



## wrkrsunite

When I first came out and started riding freight, traveling, squatting etc I used to be pretty agro. Fighting at the drop of a hat. I guess I felt I had something to prove. Which is a completely insecure and shitty attitude (And I'm not bragging, because I lost as many as I won) as time went on I've realized that though I'm far from a hippie, fighting is really lame and primitive. For idiots who can't solve things any other way (mostly). Now with years and years of hindsight I literally could give two shits about fighting, whether participating, watching, or instigating (which is what most kids do best).
All that being said, the sad truth is,there are some shitty kids out here. And once in a while they seem to understand nothing else but a good old fashioned schooling. I know that seems awfully contradictory but that's why I rarely run with heads I don't know.
A good example would be the last fight I got into, which was with a kid I didn't know but my old road dog did, I ended up losing my shit and schooling the kid because over the course of three days I watched him treat his dog (the four legged kind) like complete shit, then ignore my obvious frustration culminating in him beating the shit out of said dog. So I showed him how it feels. I admit it I lost my cool but I don't regret it one bit. So yeah fighting.
There's my drunk post for the night.


----------



## Matt Derrick

to be honest i can't fight for shit, but that doesn't stop me from getting into fights i guess. thing is, i only end up fighting people when they're picking on me or one of my friends (mostly the latter, since i try to avoid conflict).

last fight i was in was at the range in slab city, some people were heckling an old guy (mike bright) on stage and i told them to shut the fuck up and of course all three piled on me and beat me pretty good. not like it was a fair fight by any means, but it still wasn't fun.

the main guy went on to fight a friend of mine afterwards and crushed his skull and they had to fly him out to san diego. it was a pretty fucked up night; i'm pretty sure the guy just wanted to murder someone.

now that i think about it, i don't think i've _ever _been in a 'fair' fight (i.e. one on one). it was always multiple people vs myself... do people even fight fair anymore? i think that's a myth, or something we learned from hollywood...


----------



## Durp

Fighting was a past time when I was young, but once the concussions start to rack up you start to avoid conflict or end it immediately. All is fair in love and war, but it is just so much easier to try and be nice to people.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

wrkrsunite said:


> fighting is really lame and primitive



Hobbes' _Leviathan_ rears its ugly head again, eh?


----------



## autumn

I got into a lot of fights when I was younger. Something I learned when I owned a gun is that it's far easier to deescalate conflicts. I had a couple of run-ins with people that could've ended in something horrible happening, but it was always easier to talk people down. The only reason I had the gun was because I was living with a gun-toting drug dealer who had paranoid schizophrenia. He gave me the gun and I left it in my backpack (which is very illegal and very dumb.) That was about 5 years ago.

Fights usually aren't worth getting into. One of those situations was some traincore tardnugget who was trying to provoke me into fighting him because I wouldn't give him some of my liquor. He literally walked up on me after sunset, yelled "HEYYYYY!", sat down in front of me, and said "give me some of that." I told him I don't drink with strangers. He started ranting and raving about how he's going to kick my ass, I'm lucky he's withdrawing from heroin, blah blah blah. I'm sure that some of you would've given him an ass beating at that point, but if you look at it objectively, there's literally no good reason whatsoever to be violent in most situations. That kid wasn't right in the head. And even if he was, so what? I deescalated the situation, let him rant a little bit about how badly his life sucks, and then sent him on his way (and promptly moved my camp over a mile away.) Problem solved. No assbeatings or brain damage needed.


----------



## ironman

I had to drop a big homebum Christmas walk into our camp acting really pysco he was looking for trouble told him to leave he started swinging . He went night night woke up on a corner . I hate Violence . I choked him out .


----------

